# CVA Optima Pro?



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm considering buying an Optima Pro, What can you tell me about this gun? Good or bad.


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 23, 2010)

check out the NEW Optima   www.rrarms.com they run $225 with stainless steel barrel


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think they are great guns. I have one and my son has one, both are 50cals.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 23, 2010)

FrontierGander said:


> check out the NEW Optima   www.rrarms.com they run $225 with stainless steel barrel


 I haven't shopped black powder guns in a long time so could you be more specific. Thanks, and good luck hunting


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 23, 2010)

QRBP is the Quick Release Breech Plug.  Basically you can remove it with your fingers after 20+ shots * ive pushed it to 60 shots before!* and it will unscrew right off the bat.

Check out the video here,
http://www.cva.com/quick-release-breech-plug.php


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just picked up my 6th one...  Had a Black/Blue Optima Pro Magnum; two Nickel/Camo Pistol Grips a Black & Blue Optima and a couple Black & Nickle Optima - Oh and I got one for a Bear Hunting buddy of mine last year (Black & Blue thumhole)...

Prepping my new one for the woods this week... 










See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Steyrhunter (Sep 17, 2010)

I have an Elite and love my MZL barrel.  Find the right load for you and they will stack.  I like a light bullet, which defies most convention, but everyone is different.  I think you will be well pleased.  Only criticism would be they are not balanced quite  as well as the Encore, but they are & $500 less.  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 17, 2010)

The first year I bought my Optima Pro with fluted nickel barrel, camo stock and open sights was in 2005.  I killed five deer that season with that rifle.  Extremely accurate and well worth the money.  Unfortunately, hit hard times and had to sell it a couple years later.  But, I now have a CVA Optima that I had custom camo put on and its pretty darn accurate also.  It's on my avatar(I have removed the scope since)


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 17, 2010)

wow that custom camo looks awesome. How about some more pictures of it/


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 17, 2010)

Appreciate it.  I bought the gun used last year and it was blued barrel/black stock.  I've always liked something different and a buddy of mine does that liquadip process.  He had a lot of patterns to choose from.  But, I got Next Camo on the stock and forearm; and a beige/gray snakeskin pattern on the barrel and action.  I, personally don't have pics, but there are a couple in his gallery on the website.

www.liquadipgraphics.com


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 17, 2010)

they are great i shot a doe last year at 75 yards and she ran 20 yards and flopped over, i have the blued barrel with the back with white squiggles in the stock


----------



## blocky (Sep 17, 2010)

I like them also. I have one in 45 cal and one in 50 cal. They shoot pretty well when you get the right load. A little heavy in the 28 inch model but that soaks up the recoil.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 19, 2010)

i have an optima magnum in a .50 cal. topped it with a bushnell 3-9x40, sort of an inexpensive scope.  from 50 yds to 100 yds very accurate. one problem, every time i shoot, the ram rod pops out 2 or 3 inches. how can i fix this?


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 19, 2010)

That pretty much happens on all muzzle loaders. If you remove the forearm there should be a spring in there. If it is there, i'd put something like a piece of card board or something to increase the pressure.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 26, 2010)

Great guns at an awesome price. You will find some negative feedback about them, but that is the same with all products.


----------

